# Screenshot of a useful RSS feed from TiVo



## eric23 (Jan 15, 2002)

Hi all,

I just wanted to share something I've been working on, having recently received a shiny new Cachecard.

I've been working on embedding an RSS feed into my personal website. Hope you like it!

Thanks to all the people who have made TiVoWeb and the RSS feeds. All I did was actually embed it into my site using PHP and XSLT (and alter the RSS slightly to accomodate some specific requirements). If anyone needs any help in doing the same on their own website, I'll try to answer questions.

rssfeed.gif


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh yes, WANT IT 

Next someone will make an auto sharing torrent onboard a tivo,
so we won't need scheduled tv anymore... or just search everyone's now-playing list


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

That looks ace, and I would like to give it a go. Could you post / pm a how to with relevant links?


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm also interested!


----------



## PaulK (Jul 3, 2001)

Me too please, looks brilliant, and very clean


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

Also interested!


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Could one then set a slimp3 player (in RSS mode) to display info from Tivo?

Automan


----------



## eric23 (Jan 15, 2002)

Automan - anything that can handle an RSS feed would be able to display it. If it didn't work, you would just have to tweak some of the XML tags, maybe giving them different names, in order to make it work.

Thanks for the comments! Stay subscribed to this thread, because I will post some instructions in the next day or two. Just a bit busy at the moment! I will also, at that time, credit all those people who made it work. As I said, I didn't write the TiVo Web modules, I didn't come up with the idea of getting TiVo to output an RSS feed. I just made it work and look nice on my website! More soon...


----------



## goodisonboy (Feb 19, 2002)

After seeing how well this worked I've followed suit but have hit on a problem... my Tivoweb has username / password configured.

I can browse to http://<mytivo>/includemyshowing aand enter my username and password but of course RSS Readers don't allow for RSS feeds behind password protected sites.. how do I get around this?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

goodisonboy said:


> After seeing how well this worked I've followed suit but have hit on a problem... my Tivoweb has username / password configured.
> 
> I can browse to http://<mytivo>/includemyshowing aand enter my username and password but of course RSS Readers don't allow for RSS feeds behind password protected sites.. how do I get around this?


http://username[email protected]<mytivo>/includemyshowing


----------

